# Action Caboose



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
I just purchased a Silver AF Caboose 25052. When it was received, the truck wheels were polished but I am getting an intermittent make/break issue as the caboose travels. I repolished the wheels again with the same issue. If I use a pair of clip leads whether on the truck frame or wheels, it is fine. There does not seem to be any more "play" in the axles than there is in my 660 series aluminum cars, and the bulb, for the most part, stay lit traveling on the track with those cars. The solenoid for the most part stays engaged, but there is an off/on with the bulb. In Tom Barker's book, it mentions a bridge rectifier to quiet that AC hum in the solenoid. Is this an issue I can correct without taking the chassis apart?? The rectifier is something I can do later. With all the experience on this forum, any suggestions on a fix and future disassembly now or in the future. Thanks for the help.

Fred in Hanover, Ma.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It sounds for sure that something is loose somewhere...I know that isn't much help to you. But much closer examination may be necessary. Check to be sure any insulators are in decent shape and wires are soldered tightly to the rivets.

As far as adding the rectifier, that has been done by others. I have not done it, although I did buy some rectifiers for that purpose. The rectifiers I have are rather large so I would not place them anywhere else but on the inside. If the caboose were unlighted, it might fit on the chassis bottom, but you already stated it is lighted. You should be able to gain access inside by merely removing the caboose shell from the chassis. Not sure of yours, but some cabooses have four small round-headed brass pins on the bottom corners that simply can be carefully pried out using a small prybar. These are friction fit into the holes of the body shell. If yours has screws, the removal should be self-explanatory. Be careful of the brakeman linkage when disassembling and note how it should be reassembled when you finish.

Here is an online manual exploded view and parts list that should apply to your caboose as well as most of the others...

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album212/977_1

This is the first page, go through the next couple of pages for the rest on the info.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just an update on my 25052 Caboose that Don M. gave and linked a diagram on. I installed a rectifier which has made the AC hum disappear and I soldered a super flex wire from the rear truck to the ground side of the lamp socket. The lamp now has a direct contact with the rear truck versus going through the chassis. After everything was assembled there has been a 100% improvement. There are a few spots where I lose contact where the brakeman comes out, but it is minor. All in all, I am happy with my purchase. I think possibly I may need to replace the trucks with axles that have less wear. Thank you Don M. for the link.

Fred in Massachusetts


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad it helped, that's why we are here.


----------

